# 1099 Form Tax Reporting



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, anybody know when we are suppose to get our 1099 forms so taxes can be filed? Are they even mailing them this year, or did Covid ****** it all up?

Thanks


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Depends on who you are getting it from. I got mine from my retirement, about 2 weeks ago (after they told me I was not getting one ha ha)


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Mailing in the PI? I thought you just went to the IRS website and downloaded the form and instructions. Been doing that for at least 10 years.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Zep said:


> Mailing in the PI? I thought you just went to the IRS website and downloaded the form and instructions. Been doing that for at least 10 years.


The 1099s come from the employer. It is like the W-2, for self employed people. (also many retirement accounts use them)


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just got my 1099s a couple days ago. They have been sitting at my mail forwarder in Houston for a couple weeks. I always wait till I know all needed pieces are there, then have it all sent to me at one time. As I remember, there is some requirement that the 1099s are to be sent out by the last of January.

Pleasant surprise, just when they were preparing my shipment the second stimulus check arrived so they included it. Reminded me that I still have the first check in my desk and should get to the bank to deposit them.

Fred

Zep, Are you thinking of the 1040 Form W/ instructions?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

ldwand said:


> Hi, anybody know when we are suppose to get our 1099 forms so taxes can be filed? Are they even mailing them this year, or did Covid **** it all up?
> 
> Thanks


I'm retired military so I log into MyPay website and I can download or get the information from there so do you have access to something similar from your former employer?

I was able to file my tax returns last month and the Government so far has accepted just my Federal return.


----------

